# Happy Birthday Dark Knight!



## knight1fox3 (Feb 18, 2015)

_Because he's the hero Gotham deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So we'll hunt him. Because he can take it. Because he's not our hero. He's a silent guardian. A watchful protector. A Dark Knight._

Happy birthday buddy! I mean...feliz cumpleaños. 

Hope you have a good one! :happybday: :beerchug: :multiplespotting: :bananalama:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 18, 2015)

Feliz cumple amigo!! :happybday:


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 18, 2015)

Feliz Cumpleaños DK!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday


----------



## csb (Feb 18, 2015)

Happy birthday, Mr. February!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 18, 2015)

Happy B-day!!


----------



## Krakosky (Feb 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 18, 2015)

Happy B-day!


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## frazil (Feb 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday DK!!!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 18, 2015)

Have a Great Birthday!!!


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 18, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 18, 2015)

Happy birthday DK!!


----------



## cement (Feb 18, 2015)

HB DK!


----------



## envirotex (Feb 19, 2015)

Happy Birthday! I hope it was bat-tacular!


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 19, 2015)

happy birthday DK!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 23, 2015)

Sorry that I missed this. I hope you had a happy birthday, DK!


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 24, 2015)

Late to my own party.

Thanks everybody. You guys and gals rock!!!!!!!!


----------

